# ATV puncture resistant tires?



## dzag23 (Jun 30, 2004)

Hello everyone, this is my first time posting on this forum. I have a new polaris sportsman 600 and was wondering if i could buy a more puncture resistant tire than the ones that came on it. Sorry i don't know the name of them the atv is at the cottage. The cottage is at harsens island and we have this sort of cane grass that grows there called fragmites(sp?), this stuff is like bamboo. I will already have to replace the tires soon anyways and was wondering if you guys had any recommendations. FYI already got the tires slimmed too and that didn't help. any info or links would be great. Thanks and I look forward to visiting this forum more often. 
--Dave


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

I put a bottle and a half of fix a flat in my tires. That stufff works really good, I had it in one set for about 10 years and last summer I pulled a thorn out of the rear, drove it around to stir it up for a second and walla no more ait leaking, Havent lost any air since then either.

Joe


----------



## rooster49262 (Mar 2, 2004)

dzag23 there are many different tires out there, what I think you are looking for is one of the six ply tire that are tougher than the stock two, three and once in awhile four ply tires that come stock from the factory. Try looking here for some ideas. www.itptires.com Check out the 589MS, mud lites, or the holeshot ATR, these are all six plys. I have the mudlites and after 1500 hard miles I only have one plug in my tires. There are other companies that make six ply tires out there, just do a search for atv tires and you will find them and many places on the net that sell them for less than you can buy them from a atv dealer. I bought mine from www.highlifter.com I won't say there isn't cheaper places because I got mine when they ran a special.


----------



## kulsh (Feb 13, 2005)

their is a product out it is called "slime" it works great it is used in tubless tires after installing this product you could hammer a nail in you tire and pull it out and the slime instaintly seals it you can buy it at any motorcycle shop and the good thing about it is that it doesnt dry out like fix a flat


----------



## SRT (Aug 19, 2004)

FishinJoe said:


> I put a bottle and a half of fix a flat in my tires. That stufff works really good, I had it in one set for about 10 years and last summer I pulled a thorn out of the rear, drove it around to stir it up for a second and walla no more ait leaking, Havent lost any air since then either.
> 
> Joe


Doesnt this screw you up if you wanna change your air pressure for different situations?


----------



## dzag23 (Jun 30, 2004)

i had the shop where i bought it put in slime but when i got it home it still had the same leak in it. They put slime in all four tires and it cost me 65 bucks. I took it off the trailer and put it at the cottage...when i went back a few weeks later it was flat again. I don't know too much about the slime product but it sure didn't work. I wonder if the put it in properly.

Thanks for the info guys. If there are any more suggestions please post.
--Dave


----------



## kulsh (Feb 13, 2005)

like fix a flat you need to drive it it needs to be roatated in the tire. how big of hole did you have in the tire?


dzag23 said:


> i had the shop where i bought it put in slime but when i got it home it still had the same leak in it. They put slime in all four tires and it cost me 65 bucks. I took it off the trailer and put it at the cottage...when i went back a few weeks later it was flat again. I don't know too much about the slime product but it sure didn't work. I wonder if the put it in properly.
> 
> Thanks for the info guys. If there are any more suggestions please post.
> --Dave


----------



## dzag23 (Jun 30, 2004)

I just drove it off of the trailer and parked it. Nobody from the dealer told me i had to drive it. I think the hole is small. it was a very slow leak. Is there anything I can do now to fix it. Thanx for the info 

--Dave


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

rooster just wonder how you like those mudlites are they really lighter than most mud tires of the same size? look like a great tire actually like em better than the 589's im torn between the mudlites or the atr holeshots hear they are an excellent snow tire!


----------



## DuckDog (Feb 10, 2004)

Goodyear makes Mudrunner run flat ATV tires. They say you can drive on them flat for 50 miles. You can get them from any Goodyear store.
Goodyear ATV Tires


----------

